# Icd 10 dx pre-bariatric surgery endoscopy



## mkndevh@msn.com (Sep 12, 2017)

Hello. How would you normally code in ICD 10 for a pre-bariatric surgery endoscopy? I code for anesthesia. The surgeons usually just give a GERD primary dx....but for almost ALL of the cases. I'm aware that most obese patients do experience GERD. Is it better to code off the endoscope report for final dx (hiatal hernias,barrett's esophagus etc...)? Your thoughts?!! TIA!


----------



## Colliemom (Sep 6, 2018)

No one ever responded?  I am following, as we are dealing with the same scenario.


----------

